# Compaction??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

After the last two yrs ill take one!!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Love it, but it does not look like a hay tool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

5' finish mower for around the house and barn?


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Bet it would ride nice too!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Put a front mower on it and the hay will be cut before it is knocked down!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good for wet soils but totally useless on ice.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Good for wet soils but totally useless on ice.


Ice is for drinks.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd probably get it stuck...


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I'd probably get it stuck...


Hate to see what it would take to pull it out if you did get it stuck!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Bgriffin856 said:


> I'd probably get it stuck...


I know some people that I believe could get that thing stuck on a paved parking lot.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

OhioHay said:


> Hate to see what it would take to pull it out if you did get it stuck!


Allis WD45


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

urednecku said:


> I know some people that I believe could get that thing stuck on a paved parking lot.


Wouldn't take much on some of the ground we farm...even in a drought


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Wonder if it will pull a 4 bottom plow. Was lookin out back today and thinkin i oughtta plow some that water under....so it'll be there next summer when i need it








If the river gets much higher, I'll be able to see UNDER it!

73, Mark


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would love to have that on the front of a big baler , I bet it rides nice . perfect baler tractor for a 4x4x8 baler .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Wouldn't take much on some of the ground we farm...even in a drought


Ditto here, big fat tires are worthless on some of our clays, just push mud ahead of them and can't climb over it. Proved that when we had a rental combine with terra tires, constantly was sliding sideways down hillsides as well, straddle row duals work much better for us, need more float you either cut and widen the rims and go up a size or stay off until it dries some.

Going from 18.4's to 20.8's makes a huge difference on traction and flotation, going from 38's to 42's also makes a huge difference.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The terra tires were the rage on combines for a few yrs then they found out spaced duals worked much better to go threw the mud rather then to push the mud.


----------

